# ESPN: Bucher: Oden to be #1 pick (merged)



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

*Ric Bucher's source says Oden (Merged)*

Bucher says a "well placed source" told him Portland is picking Oden. Take it for what its worth...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/index
click on "NBA Draft Preview Segment" to the right under the video section


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Ric Bucher's source says Oden*

We'll know in about 22 hours... YAY!


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Ric Bucher's source says Oden*

I saw that as well. I think that only solidifies what most are thinking in here.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Ric Bucher's source says Oden*

please lord i hope so


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Ric Bucher's source says Oden*



stupendous said:


> I saw that as well. I think that only solidifies what most are thinking in here.


I agree.

It's Durant.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Ric Bucher's source says Oden*



cimalee said:


> please lord i hope so


Amen


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Ric Bucher's source says Oden*

Not sure who it was (wasn't looking at TV), but the ESPN draft preview interviewee says he heard from the Oden camp that he is the pick. And I am actually fairly sure that the Oden camp would know early because he has to fly to Portland the next day.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

Just seen it on ESPN that Portland has said Oden is the pick!!

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

*Portland* has said that? or Espn?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

I thought the draft was tomorrow???

(kidding)


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

I didn't hear them say that.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

Everyone is talking like that, but I'm not sure if it's come directly from a Blazer representative's mouth.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

It's true, Pritchard told his camp that he's the pick about fifteen minutes ago.

:worthy:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

It was in a little box in the right bottom part of the screen. The draft special is on right now, check it out!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

Bucher said Oden's camp has been told he's going #1.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

They didn't say anything about it, but Espn news is still showing it as breaking news in the bottom right corner of the screen.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

I just heard it too on ESPN.

YaY we are in the playoffs next year!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*ESPN: Oden to Portland!*

ESPN just announced that Greg Oden's people have been notified that he will be the #1 pick by Portland!!! Yeah, Baby. Go Blazers!!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

No, ESPN analysts actually said that Oden's camp has been notified that he is indeed the #1 pick in the draft. Congrats to the Blazers and all Blazers fans.


----------



## Justinmoney85 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

I just saw it too, I'm getting very excited about tomorrow night.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: ESPN: Oden to Portland!*

It's nice to hear Sports Center gave out more info in 5 seconds then the whole previous hours Draft Special. Glad we got Oden.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: ESPN: Oden to Portland!*

Get ready admins lol there are gonna be a lot of these threads!


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

Boo!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want Durant

Oden sucks


















:wink: :wink:


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



mgb said:


> They didn't say anything about it, but Espn news is still showing it as breaking news in the bottom right corner of the screen.


Bucher said it during the draft show. We're talking about it in another thread.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

I can't wait to go to some games next year!


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

Hate to put a tamper on things.. BUT....

*Oden's agent: "We haven't been told ...'*

*Posted by [URL="http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/about.html"]Jason Quick[/URL] June 27, 2007 20:09PM*

The agent of Greg Oden refuted an ESPN report that said the Trail Blazers have informed Oden's camp that they will pick him No. 1 in Thursday's NBA draft.
"We haven't been told that,'' Mike Conley, Sr. said late Wednesday night. "(ESPN) can have their opinion, but the Blazers haven't told us anything.''

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/06/odens_agent_we_havent_been_tol.html


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

I want Portland to pick him as much as anyone but this was posted on O-live.


The agent of Greg Oden refuted an ESPN report that said the Trail Blazers have informed Oden's camp that they will pick him No. 1 in Thursday's NBA draft.

"We haven't been told that,'' Mike Conley, Sr. said late Wednesday night. "(ESPN) can have their opinion, but the Blazers haven't told us anything.''


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



Hype #9 said:


> Hate to put a tamper on things.. BUT....
> 
> *Oden's agent: "We haven't been told ...'*
> 
> ...


 jesus christ, here we go again. my guess is blazer management freaked out that it leaked and told them to say that. stillllllll....wtf.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

I think the reaction by this 'news' shows who the Blazers should pick. 

Yay!!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

This might be wishful thinking but Im guessing Oden's camp is supposed to keep it quiet.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

Yea, I'm not surprised that when Jason calls they are going to deny it. I just hope the original news is correct and we have decided on Oden. I was feeling so good now doubts again.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

ESPN says:


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

ruc bucher is going to get alot of hate mail, and possibly lose his job, if wrong on this...he wont be, but i'm just saying.

that guy with all the face paint and the sign will probably hunt him down.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

give me oden


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



mgb said:


> Yea, I'm not surprised that when Jason calls they are going to deny it. I just hope the original news is correct and we have decided on Oden. I was feeling so good now doubts again.


Trust me, you've got no reason to worry.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

A sigh of relief... Wait for it... YESSSSS!!! 

Honestly, the whole Oden/Durant debate was nervewracking, but fun at the same time. It sure did garner a lot of attention to the Blazers though.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

So, the ESPN news is BS? Conley Sr. can't flat out lie...can he?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

Sounds good to me. I wish KP would just come out and admit we are picking Oden. I predict we will be winning championsips in 4 years if not before if everyone stays healthy (Roy, LMA and Oden).


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



yuyuza1 said:


> So, the ESPN news is BS? Conley Sr. can't flat out lie...can he?


Why cant he? Im sure the Blazers asked them not to leek this to the press.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



Nightfly said:


> Trust me, you've got no reason to worry.


In Nightfly I trust!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



Spoolie Gee said:


> Why cant he? Im sure the Blazers asked them not to leek this to the press.


I'll believe the primary source. This seems like a classic Dewey defeats Truman situation....not that I think Durant will be the pick, but it is a little premature of ESPN.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

I love the news. I was always leaning towards Oden, especially after reading Kevin's Blog. Man, talk about red flags. I also heard that Brandon and LaMarcus really hit it off with Oden. What an incredible nucleus.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



yuyuza1 said:


> I'll believe the primary source. This seems like a classic Dewey defeats Truman situation....not that I think Durant will be the pick, but it is a little premature of ESPN.



If Conley Sr was told not to let this out, and someone in his camp leeked it, don't you think Conley Sr. would have to deny it?


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



furball said:


> I love the news. I was always leaning towards Oden, especially after reading Kevin's Blog. Man, talk about red flags. I also heard that Brandon and LaMarcus really hit it off with Oden. What an incredible nucleus.


I hope you don't mean that obviously fake Durant yardbarker blog? That's not him. It's some guy trying to be a comedian. In fact, I just checked and the name on there has been changed to FakeDurant.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

My bet is that it's not a 100% lock until the clock starts, Pritchard, McMillan and Allen look at one another, and nod in agreement. If Bucher is wrong about this, should it be the end of his already painfully too long career? I hope so.


----------



## lyleb123 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

:twave: Happiness, let the Rose garden rock; RIP CITY IS BACK !!!!!:yay:


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Update*

UPDATE from Quicks Blog:



> *Blazers general manager Kevin Pritchard was emphatic Wednesday night that the ESPN report was erroneous.*
> 
> *"Nobody has been promised or told anything. Nobody,'' Pritchard said.*


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

He can still be drafted #1 and traded for Durant and incentives... (not that I hope this is what will happen, but in theory even if Oden goes #1 - he might not be a Blazer)


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



mrkorb said:


> I hope you don't mean that obviously fake Durant yardbarker blog? That's not him. It's some guy trying to be a comedian. In fact, I just checked and the name on there has been changed to FakeDurant.


I was talking about Yardbarker. I really hope that was a fake. Man, it sounded like an ignorant moron. Everything I had heard about Durant was positive, and then I read this blog and I'm thinking Durant is an idiot. I am very glad it is a fake. Durant seems like a great kid. I hope he does well in Seattle.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

IIRC, when Ric Bucher says something is confirmed and done, I trust his word when he says that. To my recollection, he's never been wrong.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

KP said that the NBA does not want the pick let out. 

I suppose because the NBA has been getting a lot of interst as well as the Blazers because of this and the NBA want everyone they can get to watch the TV show called the DRAFT!

gatorpops


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

I like Bucher. Maybe I'm in the minority on that.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

I'm going to try and get a Oden chant going just before our selection is annouced tomorrow at the draft party. Anyone that is there help me get it going, ok?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



gatorpops said:


> KP said that the NBA does not want the pick let out.
> 
> I suppose because the NBA has been getting a lot of interst as well as the Blazers because of this and the NBA want everyone they can get to watch the TV show called the DRAFT!
> 
> gatorpops



That makes a lot of sense for the NBA.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



Samuel said:


> I like Bucher. Maybe I'm in the minority on that.



I like him too. He's wrong sometimes but at least he doesnt make things up out of thin air like Sam Smith and Vescey.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

I saw this yesterday I think on one of the 3000 posts that have been made where KP was quoted. Can't remember who or where.

gatorpops


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



Samuel said:


> I like Bucher. Maybe I'm in the minority on that.


Bucher is a respectable reporter. I'll listen to him.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



mgb said:


> I'm going to try and get a Oden chant going just before our selection is annouced tomorrow at the draft party. Anyone that is there help me get it going, ok?


:clap: ...dunno if im showing up yet, but regardless...:clap:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*

Nothing against Bucher or anyone else, but I'm not believing anything until we take him with the #1 and an hour goes by where we don't trade him to Seattle.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick!*



Loyalty4Life said:


> Bucher is a respectable reporter. I'll listen to him.


I will CHOOSE TO BELIEVE him, because he's saying what I want to hear.

Ignorance is bliss.

Okay, it's not.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Ric Bucher's source says Oden*

merged with "ESPN reporting" thread...


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ric Bucher's source says Oden*

The following is part of a Chad Ford insider article:

"Pritchard said he's keeping us all in suspense until David Stern takes the podium and announces the No. 1 pick. *He mentioned that the NBA is strongly discouraging the Blazers from releasing any information about their pick before that time. *"

Maybe that is part of the reason the Blazers are trying to be so hush hush over who will be selected. Stern and the league want the suspense to help turn in viewers to the NBA draft.


----------



## TeDinero (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick! (Merged)*

Reports are false. Denied by KP and Conley said he hasn't heard anything. Who knows who's telling the truth, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick! (Merged)*

i believe bucher

him and katz were dead on all through the draft last year....the nba just doesnt want this info out yet


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick! (Merged)*

I just want to know where Oden's "camp" is. :whoknows: 

I KNOW they're making SMORES! :yay:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2007/news/story?id=2919041

:yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2: :yay: 

:cheers: 

PBF​


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick! (Merged)*



rose garden pimp said:


> i believe bucher
> 
> him and katz were dead on all through the draft last year....the nba just doesnt want this info out yet


Yeah, I like Bucher and Katz too. Makes me wonder why ESPN doesn't use their more respected reporters a little more instead of the likes of Mark Jackson and Jon Barry.

God, I hope Jon Barry isn't around tomorrow on the draft coverage. That could put a damper on the entire day.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: ESPN.com Front Page: Oden Will Be The One*

yeah i drink to that!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: ESPN.com Front Page: Oden Will Be The One*

KP had to pick him.

Doesn't mean he hasn't already arranged to trade him for Durant + X.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: ESPN.com Front Page: Oden Will Be The One*

^^^ LOL yeah right


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick! (Merged)*

I'll believe it's certain when it happens.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick! (Merged)*



rose garden pimp said:


> i believe bucher
> 
> him and katz were dead on all through the draft last year....*the nba just doesnt want this info out yet*



Yeah. That's why they're posting this.

Next.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Ric Bucher's source says Oden (Merged)*

Ya, I thought it was a cop out by KP when he said that the NBA didn't want it known ahead of time and this goes a long ways to showing that. He just enjoys letting everyone hang and as I said before this to me is taking a step back by the Blazers.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: ESPN reporting Oden is the pick! (Merged)*



alext42083 said:


> Yeah, I like Bucher and Katz too. Makes me wonder why ESPN doesn't use their more respected reporters a little more instead of the likes of Mark Jackson and Jon Barry.
> 
> God, I hope Jon Barry isn't around tomorrow on the draft coverage. That could put a damper on the entire day.


Someone PLEASE keep a TiVo trained on ESPN, and then send me the DVDs. I will pay for the cost of the discs. I just want to see Stephen A. Smiths reaction to Oden coming to Portland and Durant going to Seattle. Wouldnt be surprised if the dude has a stroke or a heart-attack right there on-camera...

...which is what I *really* want to see.

PBF


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Ric Bucher's source says Oden (Merged)*



> Sounds good to me. I wish KP would just come out and admit we are picking Oden.


I know...This is getting ridiculous...and trying to justify not saying it by stating the NBA is discouraging it is a cop out in my book....Pritchard has gone beyone annoying with this whole Oden\Durant nonsense...


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Ric Bucher's source says Oden (Merged)*



Kmurph said:


> I know...This is getting ridiculous...and trying to justify not saying it by stating the NBA is discouraging it is a cop out in my book....Pritchard has gone beyone annoying with this whole Oden\Durant nonsense...



But to be fair it cannot be all on Pritchard. Think of the marketing this situation created. I'm sure he has gotten a lot of pressure to keep the pick a mystery. Plus there is the fact that he's probably had a pretty stressful week. Can you imagine what it would be like having to make this choice and knowing everyone will blame you if something goes wrong? This could set the tone for the next 10 years of Blazers basketball and I know he has the Jordan/Bowie situation sitting in the back of his mind... I don't see him spending too much time creating oden/durant nonsense when he's probably not sleeping at night. Well, at least I wouldn't be able to sleep if I were him tonight.

JMK


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I am guessing the decision was made within 24 hours of Durants workout.

And probably didnt even take that long.

PBF


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Ric Bucher's source says Oden (Merged)*



Kmurph said:


> I know...This is getting ridiculous...and trying to justify not saying it by stating the NBA is discouraging it is a cop out in my book....Pritchard has gone beyone annoying with this whole Oden\Durant nonsense...


I still can't understand why anyone would feel that way (although obviously many posters do). 
He is going to tell us who the pick is. Tomorrow, in fact. I don't see why it is such a big problem to wait till then. Is instant gratification that important/necessary? 

barfo


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

It has nothing to do with instant gratification...It has to do with the fact that this shouldn't even be a debate..

Oden is clearly the correct pick here...

Just look at NBA History for goodness sake!

Pritchard can talk about "New Age 4's" and running a PHX style offense all he wants...but niether of those have won JACK SQUAT as far as NBA titles...So I would find it quite an eye opener than suddenly Pritchard thinks it is going to work...when it never has before....and\or that he feels Durant is as good or better than MJ...and assumption that is beyond ludicrous...

Durant had a great college season...but that does not make him the next MJ, let alone a Dirk Nowitzki\Tracy McGrady to whom he is often compared...two players who can light up a stat sheet but can't seem to win an NBA title...

The reasons for picking Oden are beyond numerous....For Durant they boil down to one thing....He will be MJ or better....This isn't Pritchard's gut talking to him...this is his infatuation with one player (potentially) getting the better of him.....


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

I think ESPN has it right, because, let's face it, this is ESPN, probably one of the, if not _the_ most reputable name in sports news on the planet. I can't imagine they would put up an unconfirmed rumor from a questionable source as the lead story on their site. Could this be a Dewey defeats Truman moment for them? Sure, but I don't think they'd take the chance of looking like the fools on this when sports news is what they do. I don't think Ric Bucher, as a journalist, would have broken the story on such a hotly debated issue if he didn't fully trust that his source knew what name Stern was going to say first tomorrow.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Journalists in general can be trusted to report what sources say, but are the sources telling the truth? Ric Bucher and Jim Grey are on the opposite side of the Twolves-Suns-Hawks KG thing, and both cannot be true. This close to the draft, sources can't always be trusted.

It kind of appears that either KG, the Twolves, or Kobe is hyping KG being traded. My money would be on the Twolves. They want to get as much as possible, so they have real incentive to keep "trades" alive. I'm thinking that KG will end up with Kobe, although just about any team in the East could be helped greatly by getting him.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Sports journalists in general have very low standards for what they will and won't print, especially regarding trade and draft rumors. I'm sure they mostly do have actual sources, but the faith their willingness to print stuff from uncorroborated anonymous sources is unmatched in any other type of mainstream journalism. This is apparent to see by how often stuff that turns out to be untrue gets reported. Chad Ford, of ESPN, was insisting we'd take Adam Morrison right up until just before the last draft, but unless you think we actually changed our minds at the last minute, it's clear he was just talking out of his :yay: .

Maybe ESPN is risking their reputation by reporting who we will pick, but it's not much of a risk. The Blazers taking Oden is a pretty good bet. My sources are all telling me that we will take Oden. If it happens you can believe I have sources, although I'll admit right now I don't.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

dudleysghost said:


> Maybe ESPN is risking their reputation by reporting who we will pick, but it's not much of a risk.


True, but I think Ric Bucher really did talk to someone in the Oden camp. The quote refuting the promise in Quick's blog today seemed like Mike Conley Sr. covering his own *** from David Stern who asked for the pick to remain secret until the pick is announced live.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> True, but I think Ric Bucher really did talk to someone in the Oden camp. The quote refuting the promise in Quick's blog today seemed like Mike Conley Sr. covering his own *** from David Stern who asked for the pick to remain secret until the pick is announced live.


I doubt if Stern made an issue of it. Cleveland was all kinds of clear they were taking James when they won the lottery a few years back. While Durant's maybe closer to Oden than anyone else was James, I think it's still a pretty wide margin. After all, this has been talked about as Oden's draft for a couple of years now.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I very rarely drive to work but did today so I can leave early. I listened to Chad Ford on ESPN radio. He said the Blazers will take Oden. He said one of the things that factored into KP's decision was that KP called Durant a predator and Oden a caretaker. According to Ford, if you have a predator you are always worried they will turn on you. The Cavs worry every day that LeBron may pack and leave. The Lakers are dealing with it now with Kobe Bryant. But a caretaker does not need glitz and glitter, is loyal, just wants to win. He compared Oden to Tim Duncan in that regard and said that for a small market team an Oden is a better fit. 

And I agree. We don't want our guy to run for greener pastures in 3 years. We want a Blazer for life. Greg Oden.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> It has nothing to do with instant gratification...It has to do with the fact that this shouldn't even be a debate..
> 
> Oden is clearly the correct pick here...
> 
> The reasons for picking Oden are beyond numerous....For Durant they boil down to one thing....He will be MJ or better....This isn't Pritchard's gut talking to him...this is his infatuation with one player (potentially) getting the better of him.....


The if Oden is the obvious choice you have nothing to worry about because Pritchard will make it. For all you know Pritchard made up his mind the day we got the #1 pick. But some people have bit hard on the marketing around making this choice. Honestly I'm in agreement w/ Barfo - I don't see the rationale behind getting all wound up.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> The if Oden is the obvious choice you have nothing to worry about because Pritchard will make it. For all you know Pritchard made up his mind the day we got the #1 pick. But some people have bit hard on the marketing around making this choice. Honestly I'm in agreement w/ Barfo - I don't see the rationale behind getting all wound up.



A source very close to me has been saying pretty much the same thing. It's pearls of wisdom like this that are one of the many reasons I asked her to marry me years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> Chad Ford, of ESPN, was insisting we'd take Adam Morrison right up until just before the last draft, but unless you think we actually changed our minds at the last minute, it's clear he was just talking out of his :yay: .


I'm pretty sure there were a lot of people with the Blazers that wanted Morrison, so no doubt Ford was hearing some legit things.


----------

